# Burst mode: Anticipate the action, capture the moment



## Sirashley (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my latest Examiner article. It works off of a tip I got from a Sports Illustrated photographer some years ago. 

Burst mode: Anticipate the action, capture the moment - Fort Lauderdale Sports Photography | Examiner.com


----------



## thetrue (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that article! Awesome tip!


----------

